

Who killed the iceman? - edj
http://www.cosmosmagazine.com/features/online/3485/who-killed-iceman

======
mahmud
Fascinating. One thing that stuck with me was how Otzi was discovered after
5000 years intact, only because the glaciers he was trapped in melted.

Why would 5000 year old ice melt? (rhetorical question)

------
stretchwithme
the icechick

------
pdx
Next week, on "Cold Case", "Who killed the iceman?"

